# Issue with rider, rated them as rude.



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Does the passenger get a notification that a driver thought they were being rude?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd hope so otherwise they won't change. Worried about retaliatory 1 star back? Worst case scenario, if they don't take Uber too often, they already saw their rating go down and will rate you accordingly.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd hope so otherwise they won't change. Worried about retaliatory 1 star back? Worst case scenario, if they don't take Uber too often, they already saw their rating go down and will rate you accordingly.


I have never seen any kind of notification from Uber or Lyft as a passenger, could be I never do anything annoying or they just done pass the information along.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> could be I never do anything annoying


Doubtful.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd hope so otherwise they won't change. Worried about retaliatory 1 star back? Worst case scenario, if they don't take Uber too often, they already saw their rating go down and will rate you accordingly.


I could care less about a one star. I drive full time and it does not take long to cycle through a bad rating.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I could care less about a one star. I drive full time and it does not take long to cycle through a bad rating.


This is correct: "I couldn't care less" meaning you care so little that you cannot care less then you do now. Get it?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

my cousin orders ubers for his employees from time to time in NC and he told me he got a report as a pax that he (his employee he ordered it for) smelled of booze and weed. so they do get some reports.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> my cousin orders ubers for his employees from time to time in NC and he told me he got a report as a pax that he (his employee he ordered it for) smelled of booze and weed. so they do get some reports.


So what if a passenger smells of booze and weed ?
They arent driving.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So what if a passenger smells of booze and weed ?
> They arent driving.


i agree , i guess the driver reported him. lol i dont report that being in dc id report every ride on a sat night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I once had a puker .
Adult riders.
They bolted from my car without saying anything.
This angered me more than the small spot on the seat.
But
It was microsoft convention.
They had a small start up.
The guy they were trying to sell service to had bought the dinner, drunked them up to make them talkative, and paid for the uber.
So i rated 5 stars and bit my lip.

So i surely wouldnt rat someone out for smelling of booze etc.
Unless i have to call cops, what happens in my car stays in my car.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> my cousin orders ubers for his employees from time to time in NC and he told me he got a report as a pax that he (his employee he ordered it for) smelled of booze and weed. so they do get some reports.


Glad to read this. From now on I'm going to include "horrible body odor to the point of gagging" along with the 1 star.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> This is correct: "I couldn't care less" meaning you care so little that you cannot care less then you do now. Get it?


I use I could care less all the time. It means I could care less, but it would be very difficult.


----------

